# Mud Nats



## J2!

Ok fellas it's getting close again. I know some of you here are gonna make it. I am planning on going on Tuesday the 24th and leaving Sunday. Post up if you're gonna go and maybe we can all get a ride up together. Always great to meet new people !! Not sure how many in our group is going yet, I'm going if I have to go solo. This will be my 6th or 7th year in a row going, gonna be a blast as always !!!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'm going, probably solo. I just moved to Tx and haven't really ridden with anybody yet.


----------



## camshaft

I'll be there with a pretty big group of people.
Ole Nasty what part of texas did you move too?


----------



## chrisd11

me and some friend be there think we leaving that thursday


----------



## Ole Nasty

camshaft said:


> I'll be there with a pretty big group of people.
> Ole Nasty what part of texas did you move too?


Fort Worth


----------



## rmax

Some of our group are planing on going this yr will be 1of them if I can get everything caught up an ready


----------



## sloboy

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## bruterider27

I'll be there well that's the plan anyways. We need to try and meet up I'll be with a small group everyone I used to ride with has started getting out of all the riding and I'm needing to meet some new people to ride with!


----------



## Stimpy

I'm goin. Tuesday to Sunday. Will be my 4th year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Yeah we can all get together for a ride one evening. Looks like we will be flying the mimb banner so just look for it.


----------



## Polaris425

The MIMB Banner is on it's way to J2... he should have it middle of this week.


----------



## Lsu524

Hey post some pics of it when you get it in!!!


----------



## J2!

Looks like plans have changed again. Gonna be going by myself now. Anyone wanna meet up and travel and camp together ?? If I can't find at least one or two people that wanna camp then I might change plans.


----------



## J2!

I never would have thought it would be so hard to find people to go ride and have a great time. One buddy of mine brought up RYC the week before mud nats, they are having trucks gone wild. He was one that was goin to nats with me but has a wedding to go to that weekend, so he mentioned maybe him and I going there instead. It's pretty much the same distance from here to there as it is Texas, so can anyone give me a little info on the park, is it worth driving that far ?? Can we get in early like before they open for the event that Friday ?? Don't wanna drive that far and only stay two nights. Would like to stay at least four nights.


----------



## J2!

Pic of the Banner. As of right now I'm still gonna make the trip and will be camping on the hill by the back gate. Still going solo right now so look for the banner and stop by and say hi, I'ma need some people to ride with !!


----------



## Dozer600

Ill be there Tue morning. Out crew running short this year so only a few of us. Not sure where we camping at yet but more than welcome to join up!


----------



## Stimpy

J2 I'm close to the same boat, just me and my sis and her boyfriend coming. Got another group from up north supposed to meet up with us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

When are yall getting there and where do you plan to camp at ?? Last plan for me was to meet up with Daniel "Sloboy" on here as I was going through Mississippi but that fell through cause he has to go back to work a week early. So now I'm back to square one going by myself. I always camp on the hill by the back gate because there is ALOT less traffic up there and much quieter. I am planning on leaving around 2am Tuesday morning which will put me getting there somewhere around 2pm that afternoon.


----------



## Stimpy

We're planning about the same, I'm in NE MS so if we're rolling by 3 am it'll put us there around 9 to 10 am. I've always camped just up from the ice trailor on top of the hill between the two roads but I'm open to any other spots. We've had bad luck getting circled in up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

So sloboy isn't goin to make it at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Nope he ain't gonna make it. He said he has to go back to work a week earlier than he thought he did. Yeah we have gotten circled in too but heck that happens everywhere out there, I try to pick a spot where they can't block me in like that. But I have went to sleep and there was no one around me, woke up the next morning and I was completely crowded from all sides, like people 20' away. HAHA Sucks too cause I like to take it easy on Saturday nights and get up to head out early on Sunday morning since it's a 12 hour drive for me, and most people are still passed out at that time. lol If I can't find a spot up by the back gate I was thinking about camping back where you go left at the ice trailer in there somewhere. I'm still suppose to be getting back with Jody from Outkast Fabworx and see where they are camping at, he said I was welcome to camp with them if I wanted to, he said to call him the Monday before and see what their plans are. Not sure how that will work out......None the less yall will be getting there a few hours before I will so maybe we can just swap numbers and we can get in touch with each other that Tuesday. I'll have my camper so I will have some extra sleeping spots if people need it. Shower and bathroom too. LMAO


----------



## Stimpy

Shower and bath would be nice lol. We're taking a inclosed trailer at the moment. It's around 6-7 hour trip for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Stimpy how many are in your group and what is everyone's age, just curious ?? Do y'all have heat in the enclosed for nights ?? Having to leave one queen bed out of the camper to get the ranger in there I still have one queen bed and two single beds empty. Dozer what time will y'all be getting there ??


----------



## Stimpy

Three, I'm 29. My sister-21, and her bf I think he's 24


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Yea well have heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dozer600

If everything goes as planned(such a thing?) should roll up around 10-11 or so. Might have to make multiple trips to get campers, bikes, and supplies there.


----------



## J2!

^^ Several trips ?? I thought there at that place once you entered the park if you left you had to pay to get back in again. That's what I thought anyway, but I've been wrong before. LOL I know we will all be getting there at slightly different times but we could TRY to all get together and camp if yall want to. Not sure how many of yall have been there before but if you haven't I'm sure you'll wanna spend every night at the sandpit, I'm pretty much over that part but I will be down there a couple nights anyway. Friday night for sure. I been so many times now and spent soooo much time down there I'm gonna do some night riding this year instead. And of course chill out Saturday night and watch the concert whoever it is and just drink a couple and relax for the ride home the next day. Even if we don't camp together maybe we can still all get together for a good ride, day or night. Gonna catch a ride with the Outkast crew for sure even if I don't camp with them. Gonna try and call Jody this monday instead of next Monday and see if they have their plans figured out yet so I can get SOME kinda plans set in stone.


----------



## Dozer600

As long as you have your wrist band you should be good for re-entry I figure. Looks like my rzr motor wont be ready so hopefully canam last all week. I really could care less about the sandpit...to many congregated morons for me.

With all this rain weve had, I hope there is some riding spots left! River run has shut down due to water, and everything is soaked! Should be the best ever...or one hell of a fiasco. Hopefully just getting campers in park wont be to bad.


----------



## Stimpy

I'm sure I'll be at the sand pit some, but I'm like y'all walk around see the sights and get back to riding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Yeah there are definitely some idiots down there wanting to fight and crap. With that many people it happens. But I have met some great people down there too.


----------



## Stimpy

Lol I actually stopped a fight last year. A guy threw a tiki torch at a razor for running it over. It missed my face by inches and hit a girl that was with us. Her husband went nuts which was expected but the dude was instantly apologetic, he realized he'd screwed up as soon as he let go of the torch. We managed to get em all calmed down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Yeah we had an idiot that was down there and we were sitting on the high line waiting to get to the sandpit, you know how it is, we were stopped and he wouldn't turn his freaking light bar off. Several people asked him VERY nicely but he was being a you know what and I was half way outta the buggy with a 4d maglite and was gonna wear his butt out but the guy with me talked me out of it. Lol I didn't need to go down to his level anyway..... I was just fed up with his drunk *** !! Lmao


----------



## Polaris425

One of the two years I went, the girl who was riding passenger w/ me chunked a 3/4 full can of Dr Pepper at someone who was being a ****. I thought, ok he deserved it but, now I'm probably gonna get my arse whooped b/c she's riding w /me. 

I saw last week where they are building another Hwy down the HighLine, so there will be a two lane in, and two lane out, separate roads... So that SHOULD cut down on some of the crap caused by traffic backing up.


----------



## J2!

I seen that. They needed that very badly. A couple years ago we actually waited at the top of the highline for about 4 hours because the sherriffs wouldn't let any more people down there cause it was so crowded. They made another "road" on the woods side of the highline last year but you had to have a good buggy to get through there. But like you said hopefully widening it will cut down on alot of that kinda crap that starts stuff. There will ALWAYS be meatheads at the sandpit, gotta just ignore them, if that's possible. Sometimes they are just so obnoxious it's hard to. LOL


----------



## Dozer600

Well productive weekend. Got front/rear light bars on canam back in order. Waiting on replacement halo to get here and it should be ready to rock. Replaced all the stablizer jacks on camper and fixed the rear beds where they go up and down like they are suppose to. Loaded a few items in camper. Getting closer!


----------



## J2!

Same on my end. Got everything fixed and camper cleaned up. Some stuff loaded, the rest ready to load. Talked to Jody from outkast yesterday, says he still isn't sure where they are camping at they are getting there Tuesday too. Hope its not too muddy to get to the camping spots, my truck is only a 2wd. Lol


----------



## Dozer600

Im curious about that as well. Back 4 toyos on superduty seen better days haha. Gonna tote buddies camper up saturday afternoon I believe so should be able to scope
It out a bit.


----------



## J2!

Let me know what it looks like please....


----------



## Stimpy

Been working on bro in laws ranger, other than that haven't got anything done, gonna be a mad house this weekend. I did hear from some friends of mine up in Illinois, there wanting to camp with me and there bringing a Semi with a flatbed, so I got to mark out some good flat ground lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Hey J2, I just put forward arms and a 4 lift on this ranger, if you turn full lock to the right the steering will momentarily bind up and go hard left. What could cause this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------








heres the bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

I had a similar problem on mine and it was the steering not lined up and the tire was rubbing the a-arm check that. What kind of lift and arms are they ?


----------



## Stimpy

Highlifter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Hey Dozer did yall ever get a chance to go to mud creek yet to see how bad it was ??? Got all my stuff loaded and ready to go gonna pull out about 2am Tuesday.


----------



## Dozer600

Buddy wasnt feeling well yesterday. Didnt make it. That coupled with rain for 24 hours might have been a good thing we didnt go. Looks like they are working on roads....and we will take it up tomorrow after work.


----------



## Stimpy

I had a friend go out a week or so ago and said it was pretty bad, water is up and everything is slick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------

We're packed up and ready to roll. If anyone would like to get in touch with me when they arrive my # 662-436-1680.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2!

Isn't it suppose to be sunny and warm there these next couple days ?? If so maybe it will dry up some of the slick stuff so we can at least get to the camping spots. If not its gonna be a nightmare. This hase worried now, my two wheel drive tundra don't do good in the mud pulling 11000lbs. Lmao


----------



## Dozer600

We can hook the superduty to ya! But Im not responsible for cleanup afterwards lol


----------



## Stimpy

We're goin to have a power stroke 4x4 so if you need help just let us know, weather is supposed to be good till Thursday then a chance of rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

Well we're running behind, just now hittin shrev


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Shreveport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

